
Gray Matters: Too Much Screen Time Damages the Brain - jimsojim
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/mental-wealth/201402/gray-matters-too-much-screen-time-damages-the-brain
======
Chefkoochooloo
As our technology advances, we have easy access to computers, tablets, and
phones. We spend too much time on our screens. We send messages, draft
outlines, create spreadsheets and more. Our screen time can be reduced if we
use pen and paper more.

